
Facebook voter registration app asks for SSN without SSL - pius
http://orthodoxanarchist.com/2008/01/05/facebook-voter-registration-app-asks-for-ssn-without-ssl/
======
BrandonM
Sensationalism and false alarm. The submission is an AJAX post to a secure
address, and the form only requests the last 4 digits of your SSN in order to
populate a PDF which you print out and mail in. There is no storage or
unencrypted usage occurring whatsoever.

The involved group, Working Assets, is one which lobbies hard to product our
freedoms and to encourage environmental responsibility.

